# Anaphylactic Shock Close call in Goat



## goatkind (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi,
I just had a close call with anaphylactic shock in my boer doe, we believe she has pneumonia so we gave her Draxxin and Vanamine. We gave her the Vanamine first and she got away so we had to grab her again and then we gave her the Draxxin and as soon as we let her go she started bahhing and was stumbling and I started trying to get her to sit still and started petting her and finally she stopped and she just stood there for a while and she was breathing normally and everything so I just let her go and she walked away and is eating right now it was weird because it was over as soon as it had started. I was just wondering if it was the drugs combined or just one and if so which one? Also is she fine now or do I need to still keep a close eye on her, and is it okay to give her the drug again or is it on the Allergy list now because we have three more of the Vanamine shots but there just for pain I think so I don't think she needs them but if she does can I give them to her? She is also about a month pregnant so will that effect the kids any or will they be alright? Thank You!


----------



## babsbag (Dec 10, 2013)

The Banamine is not just for pain, but also to reduce fever and help with respiratory distress. 

It may be that the shot just hurt. Goats can be wimps and some will actually flip and throw themselves to the ground. You will think you killed them. If you think it really was anaphylactic shock then the next time you give the shot you need to have some epinephrine with you. If she goes into true shock you won't have time to get any drugs unless you have them with you, and even then. 

If you are thinking that Draxxin for pneumonia in goats is a one time shot then you probably need to think again. Goats have an incredibly high metabolism and not likely that one shot of anything will cure pneumonia.  I have seen it mentioned that they use it once a week for goats.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 10, 2013)

Doesn't sound like anaphalactic shock but rather just that she was in pain.  Some meds sting badly and, depending on the goat, you might see them wobble, lay down, cry, throw their head, and act like you just tried to kill them.   Good to have epi on hand though.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 10, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:


> Doesn't sound like anaphalactic shock but rather just that she was in pain.  Some meds sting badly and, depending on the goat, you might see them wobble, lay down, cry, throw their head, and act like you just tried to kill them.   Good to have epi on hand though.



x2.  And it is truly depending on the goat.  Some, just shake it off, and some really do act like you tried to kill them.


----------



## elevan (Dec 10, 2013)

x3

If it were anaphalactic shock, your goat would be dead right now.  It really does sound like a pain reaction.  Goats can be quite dramatic at times.

I agree that it's best to have epi on hand.  We had a member a while ago that lost a goat to anaphalactic shock while injecting PenG.  It's best to be prepared.


----------



## goatkind (Dec 11, 2013)

Alright thank you all so much! I wasn't quite sure why she wasn't dead but I was grateful she wasn't because I thought it was the shock and I've never heard of medicine stinging. And I will be getting some ephenephrin. And yes I think she might have been being a little dramatic because that would fit her personality. 
I just have one more question we took her temp last night and it was normal so do we didn't giver her the Vanamine again but should we give it to her for pain and also if we need to give her Draxxin again like babsbag said how do we now when to give it to her?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 11, 2013)

Banamine, from what I understand, has pros and cons---great for reducing swelling, pain, and fever but can affect the digestive system.  I would give it to her if she were mine though.


----------

